# My new drawing training regimen



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

So I decided I needed something to focus really hard on before I go to bed. I have a silouhette target on my bedroom door, and I've paced off five yards away. After checking, double checking, and triple checking my gun to make sure it's unloaded, I start practicing. I cock the hammer, flip the safety up, holster it, and pull my shirt tail over it to conceal it. I'm using a 6-point draw, which I believe is the 5-point that Mike highlighted, only I'm referring to clearing my shirt tail as a step.

1. Grasp my shirt tail firmly with my left hand and lift it enough to completely uncover the handle.
2. Grip the handle with my right hand while keeping my trigger finger extended, and making sure the grip is my firing grip.
3. Pull the gun completely clear of the holster.
4. Thumb the safety off and begin turning the handgun toward the target.
5. Release my shirt with my left hand and bring it over to complete the weaver grip. By now I've lifted the gun even with my left hand, which is at the top of my stomach. My trigger finger is now inside the trigger guard.
6. Continue lifting the gun to eye level and confirm sight alignment as I'm squeezing the trigger. Also during the step, I move my left foot slightly forward to complete a weaver stance, and lean my body slightly forward.

I plan on doing at least 50 repetitions every night while focusing on perfect technique and smoothness. Speed will come naturally. I say out loud, "One, two, three, four, five, six" as I'm executing each step, making sure each step is done properly. I've done about 50 reps tonight and it's becoming more natural each time. If anyone has some helpful advice, I'll happily listen.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> So I decided I needed something to focus really hard on before I go to bed.


I like reading a book before I go to bed. I sleep like a baby and I've never been attacked in my pajamas... or accidentally shot a roomate or family member. :smt1099

:watching:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

FHF,

You are a young guy. Maybe all this effort would be better spent trying to get laid?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't remember if you have posted the type of holster you are using with the new Nite Hawg. It's not the same IWB you used with the XDSC9 because you sold that in the package deal. Please clarify and I'm sorry if I missed it on a previous post.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

This assumes your bad guy is directly in front of you and you have the room to get into a textbook shooting stance. Go shoot an IDPA match and use your carry gear. You'll find out that these textbook draws and stances aren't always available. You'll get more out of it than any internet forum discussion can offer.



submoa said:


> FHF,
> 
> You are a young guy. Maybe all this effort would be better spent trying to get laid?


Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like your doing right.

Now, invest in a shot timer, and go to the range with live fire drills to compliment the dry fire practice.

Write down your times to draw from concealment, aim, and fire a double tap in the center at 7yds.

Soon you'll be timing reloads, double tap split times and so fourth.

I currently stand

concealed draw, double tap, center hits, 7yds ~1.50 sec

double tap split, center hits, 10yds ~0.20 sec

concealed slide lock reload ~2.30 sec

tactical reload ~ 3.50 sec


Many do it faster, and many slower, but these are my speeds. I hope your practice pays off.

good luck,
kyle


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*reg·i·ment * /n. ˈrɛdʒəmənt; v. ˈrɛdʒəˌmɛnt/ -noun 1. Military. a unit of ground forces, consisting of two or more battalions or battle groups, a headquarters unit, and certain supporting units.

*reg·i·men* /ˈrɛdʒəmən, -ˌmɛn, ˈrɛʒ-/ -noun 1. Medicine/Medical. a regulated course, as of diet, exercise, or manner of living, intended to preserve or restore health or to attain some result.

Your bedroom door will not stop bullets. Build yourself a "stop box" of some sort. Fill a cardboard box with old telephone books, or fill a five-gallon bucket with sand, or find a plate of scrap steel at the junk yard. Improvise. Make something that will catch a pistol bullet. Please do not aim your pistol at a door or a mirror or the TV.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have incorporated a decent Airsoft pistol into my training. Take a good Force-on-Force class and you will see that things don't happen the way we envision them. An earlier poster wrote that the perfect stance is not always available, a good FOF class will prove this to you. I have had the opportunity for some excellent training by qualilified people and it has forever changed the way I train and prepare. You should have a foundation of fundamentals before you move into more advanced training and the things you are doing are developing these.

My perception of SD shooting has evolved with the more and more training I have sought. I now routinely practice drawing and shooting from concealment, extreme CQ shooting, point-shooting, lots of shooting while moving, behind cover etc. This can all be practiced daily with you actually shooting a projectile at home. Of course, nothing replaces live fire but most ranges would throw you out for practicing these things on an open-range. This is where good, quality classes are invaluable. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds reasonable. Some of the other guys are correct that in a real fight your "stance" will not look anything like what you use in dry practice or a square range. However, we need to crawl before we walk, and walk before we run. Perfect what you're doing now before you start sprinting around the range.

*Milquetoast* offers excellent advice, as usual.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I realize that there's little to no chance I'll have at least five yards and will be facing the guy. But like Mike said, I need to learn the basics, and get them right before I add anything else into the picture.



submoa said:


> FHF,
> 
> You are a young guy. Maybe all this effort would be better spent trying to get laid?


I already get laid.



Dsig1 said:


> I don't remember if you have posted the type of holster you are using with the new Nite Hawg. It's not the same IWB you used with the XDSC9 because you sold that in the package deal. Please clarify and I'm sorry if I missed it on a previous post.


It's not the exact same holster, but it's the same brand/model...Comp-tac 2 o'clock, just one designed for a 3" 1911. Fits great. Once I get my 870 back from the gunsmith I'll be taking lots of pics of all my toys so you'll see the holsters.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the IDPA idea is great. You'll be in more real to life situations with all kinds of diffrent obsticals. I am looking at getting involved myself later this summer or early fall. I wish it were closer. Nearly an hour one way!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

IDPA doesn't really teach anything about fighting. If anything, some of the IDPA "tactics" will get you killed if you try them in real life, and the emphasis on tactical reloads is beyond stupid.

You do learn to run your gun reasonably well (though IPSC is probably better to learn pure gun-running), you can draw from concealment, and you get to run around the range with a loaded pistol. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike
True enough but it is better than practicing one stance in a static situation. You have to shoot from diffrent stances and around or threw diffrent obsticals. As long as you remember to go (retreat) the other way in a real gun fight you can learn a lot. No Super Hero GI Joes here!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed, but again, you have to crawl before you can walk, and walk before you can run. If you can't make good hits from a static stance, you'll never make them shooting around barricades and sprinting from point to point.

You need a thorough grounding in the basics before you move on, and I think *fhf* is moving along very sensibly in this case.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

No argument here on that score! A lot of the guys I've talk to don't really compete as most of them are totally out classed by the Big Guns. They use the course to learn and most say it's a kickass good time no matter how slow you are.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah I'm not gonna start off with a brand new handgun trying to pull off super fast mozambiques and triple taps from a crouched position. The problem with my local range is the closest thing you to a draw and fire you're allowed to do is laying your gun down on the shelf and picking it up, and they don't allow double taps. One of my mom's co-workers owns some property near my hometown and said Dad and I were more than welcome to turkey hunt on their property. I'm gonna ask her if it's okay for me to do some squirrel/rabbit hunting there, as well as practice my defensive shooting, at which point I would be able to unload a mag as fast as I want, draw and fire, and run around between obstacles. I haven't gotten a chance to start on double taps because the range will kick you out if you break the "1 round per second" rule.


----------

